# Had a great weekend in New York



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

The river was very high and had very little sight fishing, took some time to figure it out but got into some nice brown trout. Most with were caught on black bead heads or egg patterns


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Super nice had to be a fun day


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That brown is awesome.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I keep telling myself I need to get up there. Looks like you did pretty well!

One question: honestly, how bad were the crowds? I love catching big fish like everyone else, but if I have to be elbow to elbow with other people and combat fish, I'll pass. I don't see a lot of other anglers in your pics which makes me a little optimistic.


----------

